# Easier on the hands



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've talked to a couple of people who have a Kindle and still like to read DTB's better.  They like the feel of a book.  I find the Kindle easier on my hands compared to holding open a paperback book or the weight of a hard cover book.  I tell people Kindle's easier on the eyes and the hands.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I totally agree Avalon3!  At the very least.... the paper pages from DTBs only worsens my dry, winter-plagued hands and so I am not having as many problems this winter now that I have my Kindle.  I also have occasional problems with tendonitis that my Kindle is helping.... and my eyes no longer get scratchy and sore now that I'm reading on my Kindle.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I read mine in the case and that gives me the feel of a DTB. I find it is so much easier to hold and less stress on my hands. I can also read at night in bed much easier. I read a lot of hard backs, so the Kindle is much lighter and easier to handle.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> I find the Kindle easier on my hands compared to holding open a paperback book or the weight of a hard cover book. I tell people Kindle's easier on the eyes and the hands.


I find it easier to hold as well.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

The Kindle is much easier for me to hold onto also. I have a DTB sitting by the couch that I should be reading for a group that I keep putting off because it's a hardcover and is heavy! I guess I could get it on my Kindle to read and just take the book to the group. 


Lynn L


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Last November I had problems with carpal tunnel syndrome from using my computer mouse.  I sent everyone emails and told them I was cutting back on computer usage until it got better.  The doctor also had me wear a brace at night.

I didn't have a problem with holding the Kindle.  I would have had big problems holding a heavy DTB.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Unless those of high aesthetics are reading finely bound volumes printed on archival stock, I can't think of any way that a cheaply printed $7.00 paperback provides any satisfying sensory experiance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I enjoy holding the leather cover.  I've never owned a leather-bound book.  Now all my books are leather-bound.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I enjoy holding the leather cover. I've never owned a leather-bound book. Now all my books are leather-bound.


Perfectly stated and I'm right there with you Gertie!! Love my Oberon leather.... hoping for another for spring!!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Unless those of high aesthetics are reading finely bound volumes printed on archival stock, I can't think of any way that a cheaply printed $7.00 paperback provides any satisfying sensory experiance.


LOL! I totally agree! I always hated reading mass market paperbacks - so convenient to stick in my purse, but they were always snapping closed, so it's very difficult to do something else (like eat) while reading.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> I enjoy holding the leather cover. I've never owned a leather-bound book. Now all my books are leather-bound.


That must of really cost a lot to convert your paper backs to leather bindings. 

I usually read my Kindle on bound and put it back in the cover when done.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I perfer the kindle because I also find it easier on my hands, I always had a hard time read dtb book while in bed, and on the bus read dtb books was so difficult. I like be able to take my kindle with me and having a lot of books to choose from.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I also have occasional problems with tendonitis that my Kindle is helping.... and my eyes no longer get scratchy and sore now that I'm reading on my Kindle.


I totally agree - much easier on this ol' body from shoulder to hands, and eyeballs! Haven't had to hold with my feet yet. Probably would with DTBs.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I love holding my Kindle as opposed to a DTB. The only thing I miss about the DTB is the book jacket/paperback cover. I used to love savoring the cover art, author photo, and the blurbs about the book and author. Having said that, I have several DTB's on loan from friends and can't bring myself to read any of them. Kindle is much easier on the body.


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

It had become hard for me to hold books for a long period of time. So for the cover of my kindle I picked up the travel package, since the cover can stand by itself. I just set it on the arm of the couch or on a table and the only time I need to touch it is to turn the page. I love it.

Travel Package for Amazon Kindle, Includes Kindle Leather Case Cover Jacket and Travel Book Light (5 Color Options)


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Definitely easier on the hands--that's by far the biggest perk for me.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I was on the verge of having to use *cough* reading glasses. Jinx has saved me from that...for the time being  Though I haven't been diagnosed with RA...on occasion I get terrible pains in my hands. Reading on Jinx is more enjoyable and for those days where my hands hurt or can't grip...I can still read comfortably *


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

"You're soaking in it."


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I much perfer reading on the Kindle than a DTB books... I have a few DTB I haven't read and aren't avialable in Kindle format - and as much as I want to read them (for the story) can't bring myself to yet.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I've had problems with my hands, especially my thumbs, holding open dtbs was getting difficult.  No problem with my Kindle!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Beth A said:


> It had become hard for me to hold books for a long period of time. So for the cover of my kindle I picked up the travel package, since the cover can stand by itself. I just set it on the arm of the couch or on a table and the only time I need to touch it is to turn the page. I love it.
> 
> Travel Package for Amazon Kindle, Includes Kindle Leather Case Cover Jacket and Travel Book Light (5 Color Options)


Amazon came out with this package right after I bought my Tuf-Love cover. That one also flips over so I can prop it. Oh, well, at least I got something I'm happy with, even if I did have to spend extra to buy the book light.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have found the kindle to be very easy on the hands, the neck, the eyes... I love that I can hold the largest books with ease, or all my books at one time for that matter!! I was at Sam's today and saw the newest DTB Twilight book in hard cover. I really had no idea the books were that big! I am so glad I have the kindle to read my books on now!


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Angela said:


> I have found the kindle to be very easy on the hands, the neck, the eyes... I love that I can hold the largest books with ease, or all my books at one time for that matter!! I was at Sam's today and saw the newest DTB Twilight book in hard cover. I really had no idea the books were that big! I am so glad I have the kindle to read my books on now!


On CSpan2 Jeff Bezos said the Oxford American dictionary weighed 8 pounds! I can't begin to imagine what my 500 books on Kindle would weigh.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

If the average hard back book weighs sbout 3lbs, then that would be 1500lbs


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't think I own any books at the moment weighing 3 pounds.  But even paperbacks would add up in weight.


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

Before I got my Kindle,I was having trouble holding books for long periods of time. My hands would start tingling, then go numb. 
Now I can read for hours with no problems!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love it, its great I can read without my Carpel Tunnel that I have in both hands kicking in .


----------



## cherryb99 (Jan 9, 2009)

The Kindle has been a  godsend to me.  Arthritis really cut down my reading time.  Now I sit the Kindle on the arm of my couch and my hands are free (usually to pet the chihuahua who won't stay off my lap)  Reading is pain free again!


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

cherryb99 said:


> The Kindle has been a godsend to me. Arthritis really cut down my reading time. Now I sit the Kindle on the arm of my couch and my hands are free (usually to pet the chihuahua who won't stay off my lap) Reading is pain free again!


I have three chihuahua's but only two will fit in my lap. This is Kia my female and the smallest of the three. We have a Photo Gallery section for showing off our pets. We'd love to have you post pictures of your pets.

Kia


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Is that KIA in your sig to?


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Is that KIA in your sig to?


Yes, Kia's in my signature. We named her Kia because we took her to my grandson's Tae Kwon Do class. Kia in Korean means spirit or energy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

KIA is also a car made in Korea. I remembered when I first saw them I thought "Who wants to ride around in a car that says *K*illed *I*n *A*ction right on the hood?"


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> KIA is also a car made in Korea. I remembered when I first saw them I thought "Who wants to ride around in a car that says *K*illed *I*n *A*ction right on the hood?"


That's why names and words have more than one meaning. Her name is Kia not KIA. I know an author in Boston whose dog is named Mia. Not MIA missing in action.

My name is Avalon and I wasn't named for the car.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

I understand.  I spell my cat's name TYPO and not Typo, same thing I guess.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I understand. I spell my cat's name TYPO and not Typo, same thing I guess.


Does the acronym TYPO have a special meaning. I'm clueless here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

No.  I just named her that because I can't type very well and when she was young, she'd try to sit on my hands or key board and make typing even harder.  She also has white feet that reminded me of white out.  I thought Whiteout was a crappy name so TYPO it is.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> No. I just named her that because I can't type very well and when she was young, she'd try to sit on my hands or key board and make typing even harder. She also has white feet that reminded me of white out. I thought Whiteout was a crappy name so TYPO it is.


I just went and looked at your picture of TYPO. She reminds me a little of my mom's cat Fancie. The picture of Fancie was taken in 2007 not long before my mom passed away. I had that picture made into one of my signatures.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

TYPO lookes a lot like that.  The markings are close but different and TYPO's coat is shorter.  Fancie looks like her coat is almost as long as Fuzzy's.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> Last November I had problems with carpal tunnel syndrome from using my computer mouse. I sent everyone emails and told them I was cutting back on computer usage until it got better. The doctor also had me wear a brace at night.


That's all he told you to do?? I went through physical therapy for that about 10 years ago, at a point in time when I was doing alot of programming. There are exercises you can do before and during any activity that aggrivates it, that will help reduce the pain.

Stand perpendicular to a wall. Hold your arm out at shoulder level, put your palm against the wall, fingers pointing behind you. You should already feel the stretch, now gently turn your head in the opposite direction to stretch more. Count to 10, then relax, do a few more times, then switch to other arm.

Hold your arm out in front of you, palm out and fingers up (like a traffic cop) and gently pull the fingers toward you with your other hand. count to 10, relax, repeat.

Then I had to ice down my wrists and palm for 5 minutes each. He also gave me a pretty hefty ibuprofin prescription. Nowadays I just do the stretches, and only if I'm going to be on the computer for an extended period of time.

Also make sure your keyboard is at elbow height, that your wrists are straight when you type (wear the guards or get a wrist rest) and your monitor is at eye level (it's the same nerve - if your head tilts forward, it puts pressure on that nerve and causes the same symptoms)

If you are on your computer for work, it might fall under workmans comp; mine did. Hope this helps.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

bosslady said:


> That's all he told you to do?? I went through physical therapy for that about 10 years ago, at a point in time when I was doing alot of programming. There are exercises you can do before and during any activity that aggrivates it, that will help reduce the pain.
> 
> Stand perpendicular to a wall. Hold your arm out at shoulder level, put your palm against the wall, fingers pointing behind you. You should already feel the stretch, now gently turn your head in the opposite direction to stretch more. Count to 10, then relax, do a few more times, then switch to other arm.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will try the exercises. I'm retired and my computer use is for home. I also took Tylenol and Ibuprophen. The brace did help and limiting my time on the computer gave it a rest. The other day I was using a hand operated can opener and it bothered my wrist. It's not just computer mouse usage that bothers it.


----------



## brandon12 (Dec 30, 2008)

In the short time I've had with my kindle, I've found that there is something amazing about being able to lay in bed and have whatever I'm reading lay there next to me tamely. I no longer have my books in a sleeper hold when I'm trying to relax. I just rest an index finger on my oversized nextpage button, leaving another hand free for a glass of "sunny d"  .  Bliss...


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I have arthritis in both hands and shoulders, and Tyrella has been a godsend for me.  I can read sitting or laying down so comfortably.  Avalon, your little Kia has such a sweet expression on her face!


----------

